# Little Aden Tugs



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

My father Gordon Clark (Nobbie) b:1926 worked on the Tugs in Little Aden (BP Guard & BP Warden); I am doing a website about the BP oil refinery's Marine Department (aka the tuggies"). Any memories, information, photos will be most welcome
Best Regards Gordon Clark b:1955


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Two of the BP standard design tugs that were used in the Gulf area. It must be noticed that the bridge was open to the weather and not totally 'boxed-in'.

Jim


----------

